# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Flex's Workbook

## Flex

Hey, I'm Flex! I'm 19 years old. I've been interested in lucid dreaming for years now, but just recently got back into it. I've had a total of 6 Lucid dreams so far. The most recent being a couple nights ago, and it was the first in over 4 years! So needless to say I am extremely eager to start having them way more often! Currently I keep a dream journal and record around 1 to 2 dreams per night, but today I've decided to stop smoking weed for a while and see how my recall is effected. I practice ADA throughout the day (less then I should if I'm really busy and just forget, but that will come in time hopefully), MILD at night when initially going to bed, and WBTB WILD/MILD after about 5 hours of sleep. If you have any questions, or If you have any tips for things you think I should work into my routine let me know! I'll keep you posted on any progress I make. Thanks!

----------


## Phased

It'd be more useful if you used the format provided I think, just saying  :tongue2:

----------


## Flex

> It'd be more useful if you used the format provided I think, just saying



Huh?? Did I miss something? ::huh::

----------


## Flex

I'M AN IDIOT! I went to bed last night at 12:30 AM and woke up around 2:40 AM. When I woke up I had already had 2 dreams that I could remember so I was off to a good start... or so I thought. Instead of reaching over and grabbing by DJ so I could write those 2 dreams down. Like an idiot, I decided to instantly try to WILD without recording my dreams. I figured "Hey, if I had 2 dreams already then I'm bound to remember a TON more by the time I have to actually wake up!" ...WRONG! I woke up around 8:00 AM without a single dream to recall. All I could remember were a few fragments. If you can call them that. I definitely need to keep working on Memory and Awareness. On top of that I think from now on I should write EVERYTHING down in my DJ. Also when I wake up, I instantly start thinking about what I need to do for the day instead of trying to recall my dreams which ends up making them harder to remember. Any tips?  :smiley:

----------


## Flex

I was a lot better about practicing ADA yesterday. From the looks of it ADA is helping out massively. I went to sleep last night a little after 11:30 PM while repeating the mantra "I have vivid Lucid dreams and I remember my dreams." I woke up at 4:55 directly from a dream. Instead of trying to DEILD or WILD right away, I took about 10 minutes to write down my dream. I got back in bed around 5:05. I then went onto DV on my Ipod an skimmed a little through Sageous Wild Sessions here WILD since I have been really trying to WILD lately. I was unsuccessful though. My body became heavy and I began feeling vibrations. I have a problem with WILD. When I begin feeling the vibrations I get too excited and start breathing faster and kind of bring myself out of it. I try to tell myself that I am a long ways off from successfully completing the WILD, but it happens anyway. On top of that my gf ended up rolling over and pushing me ending any chance I had to salvage that attempt. I was pissed!  :Bang head:   I ended up just falling asleep normally repeating the mantra I had earlier in the night. I fell asleep some time around 5:50. I woke up at around 7:30 with 2 more dreams remembered. I wrote them down and got up for the day. ADA is definitely helping along with the mantra I was repeating. No luck with the WILD, but I'm definitely making progress. 3 pretty damn vivid dreams recorded in one night is very good for me. My goal for now is to just keep working on my Memory and Awareness throughout the day. I will do that by practicing ADA and RCing more often. Other then that I think I'm on the right track. First I must Improve Memory and Awareness. Then once I have them down the LD will come pouring in! Any advice is very much appreciated! Thanks guys!  ::D:

----------


## Flex

I think I may start a DJ on here so I'll be able to link the dreams I had for each night... Plus I like having those little achievement thingys above my pic!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Flex

Ok so yesterday I was at my fraternity and I got pretty drunk and smoked a good amount of weed. I was intrested on how that would affect my recall. Turns out it wasn't bad at all. I was able to recall 2 dreams fairly well along with a decent fragment of another. I wasn't able to practice ADA as much as I would have liked, but I would remember every now and then and RCed a few times. I think I will start smoking weed again and see how my recall is affected. I think I will start with 1 bowl in he morning instead of 3+, 1-2 mid day, and 0-2 a night. I've noticed that smoking 1-2 bowls of a good sativa doesn't make me hazey and it makes ADA easier in my opinion (ERRYTHIN JUS LOOKS SO PERDY!!) haha. No more LDs as of yet, but I'm getting closer every night. I'll let you guys know how it goes. Again advice/tip or even questions are very much appreciated! Now I'm off to smoke my first bowl of the day and hit the gym! Peace and pot y'alllll!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Flex

Note: MUST START DJ HERE SOON!!!

Edit: I was just rereading my posts and realized I only quit smoking for 2 days... Oh well lol! If it fucks with my recall then I'll just stop again.

----------


## Phased

> Note: MUST START DJ HERE SOON!!!
> 
> Edit: I was just rereading my posts and realized I only quit smoking for 2 days... Oh well lol! If it fucks with my recall then I'll just stop again.



Haha, it's a start (if you really are wanting to quit, not just experiment) if you are just experimenting and not really trying to quit I would say go for a week and write everything down, and Ben go back to it and write everything down for another week.

----------


## Phased

And yes xD 

Start a DJ on here, then we can analyze your dreams, and help look for dream signs ect.

----------


## Flex

> Haha, it's a start (if you really are wanting to quit, not just experiment) if you are just experimenting and not really trying to quit I would say go for a week and write everything down, and Ben go back to it and write everything down for another week.



Good idea dude! If my dream recall drops down again or if I can't continue to keep steadily improving my recall then I will definitely stop smoking weed to see if that was the problem.





> And yes xD 
> 
> Start a DJ on here, then we can analyze your dreams, and help look for dream signs ect.



Exactly what I was thinking!  ::goodjob:: 
I'll try to get that uploaded tonight. I am pretty sure that I've found a few dream signs.

----------


## Phased

> Exactly what I was thinking! 
> I'll try to get that uploaded tonight. I am pretty sure that I've found a few dream signs.



That's good to hear, so, whenever you encounter something similar to those dream signs in waking life do a reality check, that's it. Could get you lucid, who knows. Keep up the good work man, your getting better by the night!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Flex

Yep. Thanks!

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD class!

Weed can effect dreaming and recall. I don't smoke myself, but that's what I hear. Lucid dreaming should be approached with clear mind, no alcohol or drugs. 

ADA is great, but it can take lots of time. Here is another explanation of self-awareness (sageous). It's in a WILD article, but it works the same for all LDs. 

And here is my short daytime awareness question+RC and mantra, that had worked wanders for me. It got me my first 30? LDs, and it works even better, if you already had some lucids, because you understand, that some LDs are as vivid as waking life, and you could be dreaming at any time, without realizing it.

If you wake up at night and you want to WILD, it's even better, if you get up for a few minutes, so your mind wakes up enough to stay awake during WILD long enough. So if that happens, get up and write down your dream and do a WBTB.

On the other hand, when you wake up directly from a dream, go for a DEILD (if you manage not to move), or for a WILD. If it fails, you can still get up and write your dream, or sacrifice your dreams for WILD attempt, when conditions are so right for an attempt.

Sometimes I start breathing faster when close to a WILD, but that's out of my control. It's not because I'm excited. I think we do breathe faster, when we dream, so that could be the sign of dream being very close.

I do get vibrations very frequently. And other sensations, like falling down at great speed. For the longest time, I had no idea how to enter LD from them. Then I figured it out and here is Sensations, HH and types of entry into WILD. But as sageous recommends in his tutorial (I'm glad you reading that one), we should not pay attantion to body sensations too much, so it's easier to fall asleep. 

Keeping up with ADA is great, and RCs also help a bunch. Just be sure to use emotions in your RCs (the omg!, what if this is a dream). And when you ask yourself if you asleep and you RC, BELIEVE, that you are.

Good luck and do ask, if I can help in any way  ::alien::

----------


## Flex

Thanks for the great reply! I woke up from another LD! I will update right after I shower and make breakfast!  ::D:

----------


## Flex

Got a little caught up so I couldn't reply earlier. Anyways right to it. I'll post a little about the days I missed. I want to keep this updated daily if I can. It's good for me to be able to look back on.

5/2/13 

I had started smoking weed again the day before. I went to sleep around 11. I recorded 3 pretty vivid dreams when I woke up.

5/3/13

I smoked pretty heavily this day. I went to sleep high and very late for me, around 2 - 2:30am. I picked up some B6 at the grocery store earlier and took it an hour before sleep. When I woke up I didn't remember any dreams.

5/4/13

Again smoked a lot of weed. I went to sleep high and took B6 an hour before sleep. I ended up having a LD!  ::banana:: 
When I woke up though it was really hard to remember my dreams. It took about 30 min for me to fully remember 3 dreams from that night. 


I am pretty sure weed does affect my recall. I should also go to sleep earlier cause that messes with it too. I think if I am going to continue to smoke it will only be 1 - 2 bowls a day if even that. I think going to sleep high and staying up late are the two things hurt my recall the most.



Btw, my Lucid was pretty sick! It didn't last long at all. In fact it was the shortest I've ever had lol. It was probably somewhere around 30 sec. I was in some industrial zone, and I saw a trampoline so I decided to get on it! As soon as I got on and stood up I was like "Woah, I'm dreaming!" I remembered I should rub my hands together to stabilize. Rubbing my hands together is the only stabilizer I've ever used in a dream and it tends to work really well for me. This time not so much. I remembered reading somewhere here on DV that someone constantly did the nose plug RC to remind themselves they were dreaming. I had never tried it before so I hopped off the trampoline and gave it a go. It was awesome haha. Breathing while plugging my nose = mind blown lol. Even though its a dream and you can do anything I still thought it was pretty cool  :tongue2: . Shortly after i lost lucidity sadly. I was wondering up the street trying to stay focused and keep reminding myself it was a dream but I lost lucidity anyways. I think it had something to do with going to sleep high. I was still a little hazy. Oh well, any lucidity is progress! I'm definitely motivated to keep going!  ::D:

----------


## gab

Congrats on your lucid. Even if short, it sounds like you had fun. Breathing through pinched nose is indeed interesting feeling. Have you tried pushing your thumb through your palm? Fun. Keep at it ::alien::

----------


## Flex

No I haven't tried that one out yet either. I bet that'll be a trip!  :tongue2: 

Update: I've been remembering to practice ADA a lot more though the day. I haven't been RCing along with that but I'm gonna start doing that more. Recall has been more or less the same for a bit now. This morning I recorded 2 dreams fairly well and one not so well. I definitely need to start recording them as soon as I wake up instead of going right back to sleep hoping I remember them lol. Tonight I will not be going to sleep high, and I have a feeling I will remember a lot more. Plus I know I will be less spacey in my dream increasing my chances of having  a DILD. Hopefully I'll report back tomorrow with another LD! I really wanna get a chance to explore more.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

If you don't feel like getting up to record the dream, you can try and say it with words. Like you would replay it in your mind, but use words. That way it will get moved into your daytime memory and there is a better chance of you remembering it later. It's not a guarantee, though, so if you had a cool dream, just get up and write it down :smiley: 

Good luck exploring!

----------


## Flex

Good idea. I didn't remember anything this morning except something about my car.... which is one of my biggest dream signs. 2 out of 3 nights I'll either dream about sex or my car. Those are my 2 main dream signs that I've been able to find lol. I bet I could have remembered something if I had spent more time thinking about my dream instead of going back to sleep. I was thinking of doing what you suggested earlier and wondering if that would work. Oh well there is always tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Write down everything you remember, even if it's just one word. Don't write "didn't remember", or anything similar. Also encourage your recall by writing positive mantras in DJ -  "My memory is great and recall getting better every day". When falling asleep or waking up, think inwards, as if you were talking to your higher self (your brain), and say thanks for all your dreams and experiences.

----------


## Flex

Omg thank you! I knew I've been doing something wrong. When I only remember fragments I usually don't write them down, or put "I didn't remember anything" like you said above. By the way I only remember 4 fragments from last night, but I'm heading to sleep now so hopefully i'll be able to LD tonight  :smiley:

----------


## gab

You can use positive mantras for other things in your life too. Good luck with your lucid tonight.

----------


## Flex

Only remembering about 1 dream per night. On the up side each is very long and vivid.

I'm also losing motivation. I need to stop being so lazy and think practice ADA and RCing more!  :Pissed:

----------


## gab

participate in threads, check out the competitions
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2014999
Lucid Experiences

----------


## Flex

I've been doing better recalling dreams lately. I remembered 4 this morning. I haven't been writing anything down in my DJ lately... Laziness. I just gotta do it. On the up side though, I had a MILD this morning!  ::D: 

My lucidity only lasted about 1-2 minutes. I got to try out some pretty cool things in that short amount of time though! I was in a house on the beach. The sun was just coming up. I just suddenly realize "I'm dreaming!" I was next to a window with a screen cover on it. I'd been reading about people phasing through walls and such lately and I've been wanting to try it out. I thought what the heck this screen is as good as any! I closed my eyes and pressed my face to it. It stretched and molded to my face like trying to push through a soft stretchy flexible plastic or something. I reached a point where I couldn't go any further so I just gave up. I stepped back and opened my eyes and it was just gone. Easy enough  :tongue2: . My only goal that I've planned lately is to fly. So I willed my self to fly and I slowly floated out of the window. Outside was beautiful. Looked like a beach in Hawaii maybe. I noticed that once I get over the initial shock of being able to fly I get self conscious a little and flying becomes harder. I managed to fly to the roof. I just walked across the roof admiring the detail for a bit. It was awesome! I flew up a little but of coarse... I was AGAIN distracted by two dream hotties! I flew down hopped into the car they were in and lost lucidity. Honestly, dream hotties are always trying to distract me! Go away you cute wonderful things!  :Pissed: 

I should definitely come up with better goals when LDing for sure. Flying ain't gonna cut it anymore. I get to distracted. I think in my next LD I'm going to try to get some of the Tasks of the month done.  :smiley: 

By the way for anyone wondering. This LD was induced using http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...technique.html during my WBTB.

----------


## gab

Congrats on your LD!

Heh, sometimes I get through the wall, sometimes I don't. Go figure. Beach, oh yeah, that's my dream, lol. Pun intended. Good job.

----------


## Flex

Thanks gab!  :smiley: 
It's a lot of fun mastering dream control. Can't wait till I have my next LD so I can try something else out!

----------


## Flex

*I realize when I'm dreaming.
I realize when I'm dreaming. 
I realize when I'm dreaming.*

----------

